# Advice for a new rider, how do I start this sport???



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Most people I know ride in jeans and a regular T shirt... HAHA the 'silly clothes' cost an arm and a leg I don't know many people who can afford to ride that stylish, everyday.

welcome to the forum! hope someone in your area can direct you to what you're looking for. You can ride english without wearing the clothes too. just a thought.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

It's certainly not odd. I know more male riders than female. Hope you find something in your area.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

best thing to do is find a few stables in your area and ask to work in trade for some lessons. even if they teach you in an english saddle the basics will be similar.


as far as the guy thing: growing up i wasn't a big fan of horses, my parents are vets so I saw the crazy horses while riding with dad and my sisters show so I would get drug out of bed at the wee hours of the morning, drug who knows where to sit around for what felt like 30hours so each of my sisters could ride a couple classes

graduated college and the girl i ended up dating had horses, well now we're married I took lessons from her cousin and have my own horse. while camping this summer with our horses most of the people we saw were couples or families so a nice mix of guys & girls.

I think a lot of the reason most people think it's a girl thing is becasue most guys won't deal with the show politics & drama but once you break into working horses or backyard/trail horses it's a good mix of guys/girls


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

The most important thing when taking up something new is to keep an open mind about things.


----------



## Alasdair (Jan 23, 2013)

JaphyJaphy said:


> The most important thing when taking up something new is to keep an open mind about things.



Quite right. I hate stereotypes and such. I think that stereotypes and peoples attitudes are messed up. Like (according to attitudes of society): 

Women can't operate machinery- Why?
Men shouldn't ride horses- why?
Women shouldn't join the army- Why?
A man shouldn't play netball (English version of basketball), Or rounders (English baseball) because those are for little girls- Why??
Steam engines are for little kids- What? I shovel coal on a steam engine all day and I tell you that a little kid would not be able to do that!
A white man shouldn't speak in the same way as a stereotypical black man- Why?
Black people have a different way of speaking- What??
A black person is not "black" if they do well in school- WTF???
"Jewish" is an insult (I have heard people in my area use that as a really bad insult)- again, WTF???
A Muslim is not a Muslim without a bomb in their bag (according to some crazy people-The list goes on...
It's all messed up- I don't know if it's just England but it seems quite common.


----------



## Alasdair (Jan 23, 2013)

Alasdair said:


> Quite right. I hate stereotypes and such. I think that stereotypes and peoples attitudes are messed up. Like (according to attitudes of society):
> ...


Anyway, back to horses...


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

For someone who hates stereotypes, you sure threw out a few assumptions in your original post.

-Dressage is NOT making a horse dance. Far from it, and basic dressage should be the foundation of every discipline.

-You may come to find that you like those "silly tights" as they give you extreme freedom in the saddle. They are certainly not mandatory, though, and don't wear them if you don't want to. As far as jackets and hats (I suppose you mean top hats?), those are only used in showing.

Now that I am off my little box of soap.....

The only thing I am going to suggest to you is to take lessons. There is nothing like hands-on experience, which is what you need as a green rider.

ETA: You may also be dissapointed to find that when you first start riding, even if it is in a Western saddle, it is not going to be like those movies or reenactments. Just a warning. Best of luck to you and I hope you learn to love the wonderful world of horses.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Check around at local stables, barns, liveries, yards or what ever they are called where you are. Most will either have a trainer or know of a trainer that you could take lessons from. 

The reason that horses are seen as "girly" is boys are more into sports, cars, hunting and such. There is nothing wrong with having an interest in horses. 

Another thing is that guys that are into horses are more into the rodeo stuff. Not the arena riding, dressage stuff. Neither is right or wrong. 

Give it a try. Take a few lessons or, if available where you are, paid for trail rides, where you pay for them to take you on a trail ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Find a barn and take lessons. And doing a bit of dressage will make you into a way better rider so dont knock it. Also as a 16 year old girl who rides I think its awesome when you see guys your own age riding, you dont see them enough.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

You're going to find it pretty impossible to ride exclusively Western in the UK. I suggest you dump your prejudices about English riding in the bin, and get yourself down to the local riding school. You'll have to wear a riding hat - no school can operate without one, you'll have to wear boots with a heel, and after a couple of lessons in jeans you'll probably choose to buy yourself some Jodphurs :lol:

Certainly there are Western riders and coaches in the UK, but not many. You will find it easier starting English and switching to Western.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't help you find anything near your location, but try a phone book, try a tourist brochure for a riding stable just to get you a foot in to the local horse environment, try the local municipal office for a business directory.

Also, before you head out, a piece of advice: keep your uneducated opinions about both english AND western riding to yourself. People won't appreciate hearing it on either side and you don't want to limit your experience based on, well, based on absolutely nothing.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ouch... okay rule number one when starting something new: Do not disrespect aspects of the sport that you don't understand.

You should have an open mind, and not be so quick to make assumptions. 

Definitely you need to wear a helmet. Horse riding is dangerous. And it is harder than it seems. You can't just jump on and start cantering into the sunset.

You have to commit yourself, if just for one day a week. 

Best of luck. It's an open sport, meaning for girls and guys.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Ouch... okay rule number one when starting something new: Do not disrespect aspects of the sport that you don't understand.
> 
> You should have an open mind, and not be so quick to make assumptions.
> 
> ...


Agree with all this except for "You have to commit yourself, if just for one day a week." That's just not true. Whether its riding, skating, skiing, dog sledding, car racing, or whatever. The amount of commitment is determined by your desires and your goals. When I started with horses, I was lucky to get out once every couple of weeks and that was only over summer break. Now, I still don't always get out once a week.

I used to be an avid skier. Now, there isn't as much time or money. I've only been out once so far this year. Does that mean I enjoy the sport any less? Not by a long shot.

OP - try it slow; keep it fun. Get a taste of what riding REALLY is and what horses REALLY are and see if it suits your fancy. You can get as involved as much or as little as you like.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> Agree with all this except for "You have to commit yourself, if just for one day a week." That's just not true. Whether its riding, skating, skiing, dog sledding, car racing, or whatever. The amount of commitment is determined by your desires and your goals.


No I didn't mean "you have to ride at least once a week" I meant you need to be committed, even if you only get to ride once a week. I can see how that'd be misread. 

I like how you phrased it better.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Alasdair said:


> P.S.
> Is it odd for a 17 year old boy to be interested in starting horse riding? People have said that horse riding is for little girls and Bronies (and I don't like my little pony/ not a Brony and am not a little girl).


Yes, it is odd, but look at it this way: you will be in a position to meet scads of girls, and have something to talk about with them  It's like when I was in high school (many years ago), and took what had up until then been an exclusively female home economics class. (As moral support for a friend, who'd been kicked out of just about every other class.)

I don't know much about riding in England, but I would guess you want to look for riding instructors who will teach you about "hacking" rather than showing. Tell them that's what you're interested in, and if they don't do it, move on.

PS: I could be almost your mirror image: I live in what is pretty much cowboy country, and am not the least interested in "Western" riding, if that means Stetson hats, cowboy boots, and saddles with lots of silver & fancy tooling.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

To put it in the words of one of my best guy friends "You may want to think again about riding english because there are an awful lot of good looking girls in those 'silly tights' and sports bras training at the barn" We were reading through this and I got a giggle out of his response and thought I would share.


----------



## Alasdair (Jan 23, 2013)

Sunny said:


> For someone who hates stereotypes, you sure threw out a few assumptions in your original post.
> 
> -Dressage is NOT making a horse dance. Far from it, and basic dressage should be the foundation of every discipline.
> 
> ...


Ok I don't know allot about horse riding so yes, my Knowledge is based on assumptions and popular opinion. I'll have a go soon and see what I think.


----------



## Alasdair (Jan 23, 2013)

Those jodhpurs might be practical but I don't think I'll ever wear them. The helmet I can understand now I think about it. I agree that I shouldn't have so many misconceptions about something that I know nothing about, so sorry if I offended anyone, I can be a bit of a fool sometimes. Also, as a few people said, there is probably an advantage to there being so many girls in one place .

Seems like I have allot to learn, thanks for the help.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I know several guys in barns I go to (dressage and eventing), and they all wear breeches, and look really good (professional). Now in western and trail riding barns I do see jeans most of the time, in english barns most people I know of wear breeches (although there are exceptions of course). I don't think people would even pay an attention if you were wearing jodhpur.


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

An awful way to start this sport is by insulting certain disciplines... that's a big mistake. You don't want to offend people on day one. 

But, horseback riding is a LOT harder than it looks. Takes practice, practice, practice. Start with lessons, and go from there. 

And, personally... I like the look of a man in breeches


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Alasdair, Welcome! You gotta be a little horse crazy, so this is a good forum for you.
Regarding horse riding clothing, jeans are fine, BUT you need a pair that fits your waist, but enables you to bend and stretch and won't be tight around the crotch and upper legs when you ride. Otherwise the ride won't be fun for you. We that have ridden for decades have gotten our personal preferences, especially in the pants we use to ride. Also, don't ride in sneakers, unless there are designed for riding with a heel. 
Ariat Terrain H20 Zip Boot - Statelinetack.com
The heel keeps your foot from "going home" in the stirrup and can help prevent your foot getting caught in the stirrup, should you lose balance and take a fall. We all prefer some kind of boot to ride in.
I suggest Western Pleasure as a starter discipline. The saddle is often easier to balance in, and most teachers will get you to use the horn for balance, initially, so you don't balance your weight on the horse's mouth. Most beginner adults that I taught preferred WP for that reason.
One of the reasons that my DH and I got together is bc he loves horses, so your interest in horses _might_ make you a "chick magnet." =b


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I found this link, and maybe it will help you narrow down a search for a stable.

About Us! | Western Equestrian Society

There is a link to Instructors. I hope there is one close to you.
Good Luck!


----------



## Alasdair (Jan 23, 2013)

Corporal said:


> Alasdair, Welcome! You gotta be a little horse crazy, so this is a good forum for you.
> Regarding horse riding clothing, jeans are fine, BUT you need a pair that fits your waist, but enables you to bend and stretch and won't be tight around the crotch and upper legs when you ride. Otherwise the ride won't be fun for you. We that have ridden for decades have gotten our personal preferences, especially in the pants we use to ride. Also, don't ride in sneakers, unless there are designed for riding with a heel.
> Ariat Terrain H20 Zip Boot - Statelinetack.com
> The heel keeps your foot from "going home" in the stirrup and can help prevent your foot getting caught in the stirrup, should you lose balance and take a fall. We all prefer some kind of boot to ride in.
> ...


I have some boots that I use in the workshop and on the railway while operating machines. They have steel soles, steel heels and steel toecaps. Would these be any good for a first ride? I only have a pair of boots and a pair of trainers.


----------



## Alasdair (Jan 23, 2013)

updownrider said:


> I found this link, and maybe it will help you narrow down a search for a stable.
> 
> About Us! | Western Equestrian Society
> 
> ...


Thanks, I sent them an email.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

They would work as a starter. If you get _really_ involved you'll find boots for riding that you prefer later on. I know you don't want to commit to the clothes bc, like other sports, even if you are just taking lessons it can get expensive.
Now, for ME, my fav's are full seat breeches and hunt boots with laces, a good fitting pair of kid gloves OR good riding jeans, paddock boots and leather chaps.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Sounds like you have good suggestions. Best of luck to you! I hope you have fun. 

And I agree... great way to meet girls!


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Alasdair said:


> Hi, I've never done horse riding before and it looks like it could be fun.
> 
> I do not want to wear those silly tights, hats and jackets that the English horse riding people wear. I don't wan't to do dressage either- it looks stupid and I don't see the point of making an animal dance. I've thought of doing western riding since my fourth birthday when I dressed up as a cowboy, then going the USA when I was six on a tour of "cowboy country". I never found out more about horse riding till recently when I saw a cowboy documentary and remembered again...Thought I may as well give it a go...
> 
> ...


On what you said about dressage: It is not dancing. The maneuvers you see are actually derived from the cavalry. Horses needed to be in top condition, and because dressage requires strong muscles and impeccable balance, a military horse without such training would not make as good a mount (usually) as one who has it. And if you plan on doing Western riding, you will be (depending on your instructor) incorporating techniques and exercises used in dressage in your lessons. I understand what you mean by what you said, though. For a long time, I thought it was stupid and made no sense at all. But as I switched instructors, I learned that dressage contains basics that can be used to improve any rider and horse, no matter the discipline. My horse and I are jumpers, but my instructor has us doing everything from dressage to reining and barrel exercises because each one we use will improve my horse and my riding ability drastically in our chosen event. I won't even go into how stupid we looked trying to spin like reiners....We're improving, though. 

Anyways, I am glad that you are looking into taking up riding! It is nice to see guys that are interested in it. It's really not girly at all. You get bitten, kicked at, stomped on, and spit on. You fall off and risk everything from a broken finger to a broken neck. You shovel poop. You walk around for hours with a halter trying to catch a horse, and by the time you have him, it's dark but you still have work to do. It's dusty. You have to be there no matter the weather. You have to sacrifice lots of time. It doesn't sound girly at all to me.

I would tell you of any stables in the areas you wrote down, but I live in the States, so I cannot.

I hope you find an excellent trainer and that you really enjoy yourself with riding! It is a completely different language when you start out, but if you are patient and curious, it will become second nature. Also, do NOT give up on it! It is so worth all of the hard work that goes into it!

Have fun! 

P.S. Nobody quote me on what I said about dressage....I may not be 100% correct. ><


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have relatives in Essex, they suggest you try - 
Mary Larcom who has a yard in Colchester and teaches Western riding
07932 187778
You will need some good boots - Ariat are great, jeans will do fine, a warm jacket that isnt all loose and flapping everywhere.
Under UK law for riding school lesson programmes you will probably have to wear a hat but most places will provide one for a newbie until you see how you like it
You should give English a try as well - my 6ft son is as macho and muscular as they come and he has no worries about wearing jodhs.


----------



## Alasdair (Jan 23, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I have relatives in Essex, they suggest you try -
> Mary Larcom who has a yard in Colchester and teaches Western riding
> 07932 187778
> You will need some good boots - Ariat are great, jeans will do fine, a warm jacket that isnt all loose and flapping everywhere.
> ...


Colchester is over an hour and a half drive away so I won't be able to go there too often. My gran lives near there so I'll phone them before I'm next nearby. 

I've found a local riding school that's about 20 mins away, but it has bad reviews- people say that the instructors there aren't very friendly and don't know much. I guess that's why it's £20 cheaper than further away places.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

Sometimes a bit of extra travel will make all the difference. If you start out with a bad instructor or somebody that you don't like it can sour you to an otherwise amazing sport. Try out a few different places and find one that suits your personality.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Alasdair said:


> I have some boots that I use in the workshop and on the railway while operating machines. They have steel soles, steel heels and steel toecaps. Would these be any good for a first ride? I only have a pair of boots and a pair of trainers.


They may work but that will depend. Are the soles smooth or have notches/nubs? You should have smooth soles so they can slip out of the stirrups if you fall off. Also, most work boots, at least here in the US, are to large for normal stirrups. You would have to use oversized stirrups.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

jaydee said:


> Under UK law for riding school lesson programmes you will probably have to wear a hat but most places will provide one for a newbie until you see how you like it.


I'm going to suggest that by "silly hats", the OP didn't mean riding helmets, but the top hats you see (along with cutaway coats &c) in some sorts of dressage events, like this: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_5hBsaWMMs...AAAU0/5pkPUnUJ72o/s1600/More+Kentucky+092.JPG


----------



## Alasdair (Jan 23, 2013)

jamesqf said:


> I'm going to suggest that by "silly hats", the OP didn't mean riding helmets, but the top hats you see (along with cutaway coats &c) in some sorts of dressage events, like this: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_5hBsaWMMs...AAAU0/5pkPUnUJ72o/s1600/More+Kentucky+092.JPG


Yes that't a silly hat. Helmets are ok though


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

I live in England in the south, and a word of advice, you're going to struggle to find a Western riding school to start with, let alone a reasonably priced one. 
You don't have to wear the "silly clothes" if you ride English, but at a riding school you will have to wear a riding helmet. And with either discipline you'll need to buy boots with a heel. 
Also, riding English, you don't have to learn "dressage" if you don't want to. I've been riding weekly for a few years now and haven't learnt any of the "dance" moves yet :lol: They are incredibly advanced moves, and it'll be years before you understand how to just ride the horse, let alone give advanced aids. 
I'd suggest trying out both riding styles if you can, you may enjoy one more than the other. If you're indifferent to the style it might be a better choice to ride English... simply because it's easier to find a good riding school.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I wouldn't wear steel.. your feet would get so tired and sore eventually. I wore steel toed boots forever during the winter time in Colorado... man it was exhausting. Plus they were thick so they did get wedged into my stirrups sometimes!

At least get hiking boots with at least 1" heel. Used boots are fine too, and the barn may have some you could borrow.

I'm glad that you apologized and thought about it some more. Jeans are good but may cause rubs so be prepared!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Alasdair said:


> Colchester is over an hour and a half drive away so I won't be able to go there too often. My gran lives near there so I'll phone them before I'm next nearby.
> 
> I've found a local riding school that's about 20 mins away, but it has bad reviews- people say that the instructors there aren't very friendly and don't know much. I guess that's why it's £20 cheaper than further away places.


 If that place doesnt work for you then my best suggestion is you contact the BHS and ask for a list of approves riding schools in your area - sometimes paying a bit more is a better option as you'll get better lessons and better horses so you'll progress at a faster rate. Good luck!!
Link to BHS website. Dont be put off if it seems a bit stuffy or beyond you - riding is a never ending learning experience and we all had to start at the beginning
Home | British Horse Society


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Alasdair---good for you for trying out something you might end up loving! It's not about the clothes you wear or the girls you meet. You want to ride a horse so go out and do it. I took English lessons for years without jodphurs and I survived. Keep an open mind and enjoy yourself...your opinions on the garb may change.


----------



## Alasdair (Jan 23, 2013)

I just booked a riding lesson for Saturday 2nd Febuary so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Good luck with it. Hope it goes well. 

Remember to relax and breathe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Good luck and keep us posted - photos?????


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Good luck and I hope you enjoy it!


----------

